# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: rechts- of linkshandig?

## peteroomens

Ben je rechtshandig of linkshandig? Daarop weet iedereen voor zichzelf het antwoord wel. Vraag ik vervolgens 'ben je *volledig* rechts- of linkshandig', dan beginnen sommigen te twijfelen. De volgende testjes kunnen je hierbij helpen:

Ga ontspannen staan en vouw de handen in elkaar. Alsof je bidt. Welke duim ligt bovenop?Laat weer los en sla vervolgens de armen over elkaar. Welke arm ligt boven?Tot slot: maak een schepbeweging met twee handen. Welke hand ligt onder?

Je bent *echt rechtshandig*wanneer de linker duim en linker arm bovenliggend zijn en bij het scheppen de linker hand onderliggend.

Je bent *echt linkshandig* wanneer de rechter duim en rechter arm bovenliggend zijn en bij het scheppen de rechter hand onderliggend.

Dit heeft te maken met de *natuurlijke draaiing* van de ruggengraat en de *natuurlijke* zijwaartse beweging van het onderste deel hiervan.

Vanzelfsprekend zullen er mensen zijn die, al dan niet aangeleerd, hier vanaf wijken. Problemen _kunnen maar hoeven niet_ te ontstaan wanneer b.v. duim en arm rechtshandig en schephand linkshandig uittesten en vice versa. Vaak kan manuele therapie helpen de klachten te verminderen.
Het aanleren van een tegennatuurlijke houding lijkt me niet zinvol. Trouwens wanneer er geen klachten zijn. lees bovenstaande, en laat het verder rusten.

Peter

----------


## Nora

Ik heb de testjes gedaan:
1. rechterduim ligt boven
2. linkerarm boven
3. linkerhand onder

Ik heb nergens last van, maar ik vond het grappig om te doen.

----------


## peteroomens

'Afwijkende' combinaties van mijn voorbeeld komen heel veel voor en hoeven beslist niet tot klachten te leiden. Twee grepen zijn bij u rechtshandig, één linkshandig. Schrijft u links?
Groet, Peter

----------


## Nora

Nee, ik schrijf niet links. Ik doe heel veel rechts, maar eet bijvoorbeeld wel links en heb altijd mijn tas aan mijn linkerschouder.

----------


## peteroomens

Let er eens op bij anderen. Er zijn meerdere variaties mogelijk.
Groet, Peter

----------


## Elisabeth9

hey wat een leuke test...ik ben links en rechtshandig...vroeger op school schreef ik links, maar dat werd "niet" toegestaan! jammer eigenlijk, maar ik heb er geen trauma van.....mijn vlees moet ik met mijn linkerhand snijden bij het avondeten...toen ik in december mijn rechterpols brak en tot aan de ellenboog in het gips zat was ik "dankbaar" dat ik ook linkshandig ben, en heb een tijdje links proberen te schrijven, de Kerstkaarten echter niet dat werd teveel...het waren moeilijke weken maar gelukkig heb ik mij gered! mochten er speciale redenen zijn om op te letten dan hoor ik dat graag...
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## peteroomens

Dag Elisabeth9,

Gelukkig 'mag' je tegen tegenwoordig 'links' zijn. Men zegt dat het creatieve mensen betreft. Ons lichaam is per definitie asymmetrisch. We hebben dus altijd een voorkeur voor één oog, een zijdelingse kromming van de rug naar links of rechts, naar één zijde draait het hoofd beter, enz. Kom ik nog wel op terug.
Vriendelijke groet,
Peter.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zeg Peter dat was mij ook al opgevallen aan mijzelf....1 kant van mijn lichaam is anders...haha dat klinkt wat zot maar je begrijpt het wel! oke ik lees later meer van je...bedankt...Groetjes..

----------


## Siesz52

Ik ben gedeeltelijk (puur) linkshandig.

Ik wist niet beter dan dat ik rechtshandig en linksbenig was. Dat is al een beetje bijzonder: rechtshandig en linksbenig. Ik heb ooit, op de lagere school, een prijs gewonnen doordat ik volgens de onderwijzer het mooiste handschrift van de klas had, met rechts, maar met voetballen was ik een linkspoot. Ook met verspringen. 
Tot ik - al tegen de 50 lopend - een uitstapje had met collega's van het werk. We werden getrakteerd op een middagje handboogschieten op een professioneel handboogcentrum. Het was kennelijk, met het oog op de veiligheid, nodig om de linkshandigen van de rechtshandigen te scheiden en ik bleek, tot mijn verbijstering, ingedeeld te worden bij de paar linkshandigen in ons gezelschap. Mensen die echt puur linkshandig waren, links schreven e.d. Kennelijk was ik, wat het handboogschieten betreft, puur linkshandig. Dat vond ik raar. Mede omdat ik me dat nooit gerealiseerd had. Terwijl ik toch, in mijn jeugd, aardig wat met pijl en boog had geschoten bij het spelen op de hei, cowboy & indiaan e.d. Kennelijk was me nooit opgevallen dat ik de boog anders hanteerde dan mijn vriendjes.

Het kan, denk ik, ook te maken hebben met het feit dat mijn linkeroog bij het handboogschieten misschien 'dominant' is. Ook nooit iets van gemerkt, eerder het tegendeel. Volgens mij is mijn rechteroog dominant. Maar enfin, herkent iemand zich in wat ik heb?

Over die test van Peter W.B.Oomens, een 'posturoloog':
o	Ga ontspannen staan en vouw de handen in elkaar. Alsof je bidt. Welke duim ligt bovenop?
o	Laat weer los en sla vervolgens de armen over elkaar. Welke arm ligt boven?
o	Tot slot: maak een schepbeweging met twee handen. Welke hand ligt onder

1. Bij het bidden ligt mijn rechterduim boven;
2. Als ik mijn armen over mekaar sla, ligt mijn linkerarm boven;
3. Bij de schepbeweging ligt mijn linkerhand boven.

Wat Peter daarvan bakt, weet ik niet.

Wat ik raar vind, is dat ik schijnbaar in sommige dingen puur linkshandig ben. En ik meen begrepen te hebben dat dat zou kunnen betekenen dat je hersenhelften anders met elkaar communiceren dan die van de meeste 'normale' mensen. En als dat zo is, uit zich dat niet alleen door je motoriek (met je linker of rechterhand darts gooien bijv.), maar ook in dingen zoals taalvermogen, wiskundig inzicht, intuïtie en al die andere dingen die de omgang met 'normale' mensen zouden kunnen bemoeilijken: je hersens zitten gewoon anders in mekaar!

Dus is het misschien niet onbelangrijk jezelf te realiseren dat je anders bent wanneer je, zoals ik, in sommige dingen puur linkshandig blijkt te zijn.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Siesz52: Mooi verhaal, dank je wel...leuk dat je aan boogschieten deed of nog doet!  :Wink: 

Peter bakt wel door hoor? hahahahaha..mallerd....ja sorry zo voelt dat als ik dit lees van jou...

ik vindt het boeiend om te lezen deze informatie van hem, kan ik er mijn voordeel doen, dan zal ik dat niet nalaten, en verder vindt ik dat ieder mens "uniek" is!!! dus links rechtshandig of gemixed of whatever...wat maakt het uit? het is een "theorie/feit"
we zijn allen "anders" en dat is heerlijk...vooral niet hetzelfde zijn als anderen zou ik zeggen....
Groeten.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thomasmeeus

Hallo Peter,

Ik moet voor mijn school een verslag maken om mijn laatste jaar af te sluiten. Ik doe mijn verslag over het verband tussen het brein en de voorkeur voor links- en rechtshandige bewegingen en houdingen. Ik kreeg dit idee toen ik deze column las en ik ben er zeer enthousiast over. Ik zal na mijn vakantie in verschillende klassen dezelfde vragen stellen die u in de column vroeg. Om mijn verslag wat aan te vullen en sterker te maken wil ik graag een paar vragen aan u stellen, alleen heb ik niet echt een goede manier om veel vragen aan u te stellen. 

Mijn vraag is nu of ik mijn vragen het best op deze column kan stellen of dat ik u op een andere manier mijn vragen kan stellen. Ik hoop graag iets van u te horen. 

Vriendelijke groet, 

Thomas Meeus

----------

